
Wake up: Robots are already stealing our Jobs - feeppeep
http://www.toinkwire.com/2016/02/wake-up-robots-are-already-stealing-our.html
======
sharemywin
problem is how does basic income effect inflation? more demand for basic goods
and service less people to make those goods and services aka inflation.

